# Bar Games



## Admin (Sep 11, 2013)

What do you play? I'm headed out this Friday to hang out with some friends and my only stipulation is the place has a dart board.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2013)

What, you're not going to challenge them to a rousing game of croquet?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2013)

Well...the last bar I went to had a trampoline and a velcro suit....I didn't stay  long enough to get stuck to the ceiling.
Or under a chair.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2013)

Bowl for beer...................................


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> What, you're not going to challenge them to a rousing game of croquet?



I'm looking for a new set. Old one is busted to hell.



nealtw said:


> Bowl for beer...................................



What's that? 

We played darts. I won.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2013)

You do have sheltered life.
http://www.yelp.ca/biz/dart-bowl-austin


----------



## Admin (Sep 13, 2013)

nealtw said:


> You do have sheltered life.
> http://www.yelp.ca/biz/dart-bowl-austin



No way for you to know this, but I used to bowl at that alley when I was a kid. My grandparents would pick me up on Fridays after school and at least once a month we would go bowling there then each enchiladas at the grill. 

Those are some of my favorite memories growing up.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 14, 2013)

Austin said:


> No way for you to know this, but I used to bowl at that alley when I was a kid. My grandparents would pick me up on Fridays after school and at least once a month we would go bowling there then each enchiladas at the grill.
> 
> Those are some of my favorite memories growing up.


 
Are you sure there is no way I could know that?:banana:


----------



## Admin (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes I am. I'm obscure, and unless you were there it would be a tough one. 

So I have to ask, what made you post that link?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2013)

I just looked for one in Texas and I fouynd that one in Austin and figured that would be good.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I just looked for one in Texas and I fouynd that one in Austin and figured that would be good.



You can tell him the truth, it's ok!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2013)

Chris said:


> You can tell him the truth, it's ok!


 
I can't handle the truth:beer:at least I don't know what it is.


----------



## Admin (Sep 19, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I just looked for one in Texas and I fouynd that one in Austin and figured that would be good.



I figured that's what happened.


----------

